
SpaceX Tourist Flights may start as early as 2021 - ChuckMcM
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/kidspost/spacex-tourist-flights-into-space-may-start-in-2021/2020/02/19/40a1db92-5280-11ea-9e47-59804be1dcfb_story.html
======
ChuckMcM
I expected this, it's basically a quick way to add revenue from re-usable
boosters and Crew Dragon capsules. I will be curious to hear what the price
ends up being, they price an F9 launch at $62M [1] where the person buying the
launch supplies the payload. If they charge $70M (adding $8M for the use of
Crew Dragon) then they would need $10M per passenger to launch at "list"
price.

They also say you don't need a "pro" pilot on board since everything is
automated but I'd hate to be on one of these where something breaks and the
tower has to "talk you down" :-). All in all its going to be really
interesting over the next decade to see how this plays out.

The Bigelow deal was in 2012[2] which was only 8 years ago. I'm guessing they
are ahead of that timeline, but maybe not.

[1]
[https://www.spacex.com/about/capabilities](https://www.spacex.com/about/capabilities)

[2] [https://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/spacex-announces-
dea...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/spacex-announces-deal-to-
shuttle-tourists-to-private-space-stations/)

------
WheelsAtLarge
I predict that when it happens, and it will happen, it will be at least 2
years later than the 2021 date. I don't have any special knowledge but I know
that Musk is over-optimistic most of the time.

------
specialbat
So the rich can burn all the carbon they can afford?

